# what headstones say



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2010/05/31/what-headstones-say-about-the-living/
I ran across this a few days ago and had to share, but this is the first chance I've had to sit down for a minute. Well hope you enjoy.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting page. There should be more like it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmmm. Interesting. Some I did know such as the doves and flowers. Love the look of intricate gravestones.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

so very interesting. i liked the clam with the cherub on it. thank you for posting


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I have been interested in grave markers and how they have changed over the years. 
I'm planing on a viking funnel. Put me on a small scale long ship, push me out into the lake and shot flaming arrows into it. I wonder if you can get a permit for that?


----------

